# The Pill



## yazerella (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been on the pill for 3 years now (I was on Microgynon, then Marvelon and I've been on Femodene for the past 8 months), and I've recently decided to stop taking it. I finished my last pack and I've just had my normal bleeding in the "in between" week between packs, and I'm not going to start a new pack.

  	I was just wondering how long it will take for my _real _period to make an appearance, and if I should expect any temporary symptoms as a result of the fact that I'm not taking the pill anymore?

  	Thanks!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 8, 2011)

I had pretty much the same experience - on the pill for almost 4 years, then stopped. It took me almost a year to get back my regular period, and I went for months at a time without anything. When I did have my periods, they were painful again (part of the reason I had started the pill in the first place was to lessen cramping), but nothing a little Midol couldn't handle. Your period may appear for only a few days or for longer than you're used to, but that's OK. You also may get some random light spotting, but again, nothing to worry about.

  	When I started the pill again about a year and a half later, my periods became regular again. Keep in touch with your doctor, and if you haven't started to get more regular periods after a year, have a check-up done just in case.

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have endometriosis and tried several versions of the pill to attempt to regulate my cycle and lessen the cramps.  I finally found one that helped both, but made me have hot flashes during my third week, so went off it. I was only 26 and hardly ready for that!  I was only on it for 10 months and it took 4 months for my cycle to regulate again.  I never went back on, but that was my choice and I was getting married in a few months anyhow, so didn't want to be on it.  Most versions of the pill make me nauseous anyhow. I agree with Jen.  Most likely your body is simply trying to get back to its normal routine and your hormones change from day to day.  It is hard to know if the spotting is from ovulation (mid cycle) or your period.  Some women experience some cramping and bleeding at both times.  If it continues yes, go to the doctor. Stay off this version of the pill and if you decide you want to try another, just give your body some time to regulate before starting a new one.  Not all women can tolerate the pill and must find other resources for birth control/pain control.


----------



## kanne (Feb 10, 2011)

About 2 months. The first menstruation will be the normal "withdrawal" bleed (just looked, that's what you've talked about in your original post), after that they are normal menses, however it takes around 2 months to get everything back to "normal". _*(This doesn't mean you can't get pregnant in this time!)* _Any side effects will be individual but can be things like irregular bleeding, headaches, dizziness, nausea, mood swings, cramping etc.


----------



## yazerella (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm still quite nervous but all that's left to do is wait and see what happens, I guess


----------

